# My first of MANY to come :)



## Bayden_uk (Jan 6, 2010)

im new to the forum an thaught i would put a picture of my first mantis wich is an orchid  

i just ordered my green congo ahnd will have pictures up friday


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 6, 2010)

Cute little boy (I think, lol)!  Best of luck with him and your new Congo when it arrives!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2010)

Neat-o!!


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jan 6, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Cute little boy (I think, lol)!  Best of luck with him and your new Congo when it arrives!


thank you  

how do you sex mantid? :S


----------



## batsofchaos (Jan 6, 2010)

There's some variation from species to species, but the easiest way is number of segments on the abdomen. Here's a handy-dandy guide:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=7110


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 6, 2010)

Bayden_uk said:


> im new to the forum an thaught i would put a picture of my first mantis wich is an orchid  i just ordered my green congo ahnd will have pictures up friday
> 
> View attachment 1034


Hence the expression, "bottoms up!"


----------



## revmdn (Jan 6, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2010)

hummm, looks like girl to me, can we see the other side? course Kats eyes are better than mine... mine are old eyes!


----------

